# Eco complete african cichlid gravel



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

*Eco complete african cichlid gravel 4 plants?*

is this ok for our 15g going to be planted tank? i cant find any regular eco complete. if i cant use this ill just have to get fluorite, none of my lfs sell anything other than marine sand and gravel.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No, its not ok for a planted tank. Contains too much calcium and mg among other things that buffer the water and make it much harder than it needs to be. Especially without injecting CO2 into the tank, you want the water as close to neutral and a KH as close to 7 as possible. This is not possible with a cichlid buffer.


----------

